# Music that reminds you of Halloween but isn't necessarily Halloween Music.



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

So a friend posted Warren Zevon on facebook a moment ago and it got me thinking what songs remind you of Halloween but are not necessarily Halloween Music? Here are two.





 and of Course Warren Zevons video too


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't know about "The Midnight Special" but CCR did a very spooky version of "I Put a Spell on You", and "Bad Moon Risen'" kind of gained some halloween status when it was used to great effect in "An American Werewolf in London" . I find a lot of TV and movie themes are in this realm as well, most recently the theme from "Hemlock Grove". I think the music from some of the Harry Potter films is in there as well, and yeah, Warren Zevons "Werewolves of London" is definitely a good one.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I think of Halloween with midnight special because of the Twilight Zone movie with Dan Akroyd.


"Wanna see something really Scary?"


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

ecto1 said:


> I think of Halloween with midnight special because of the Twilight Zone movie with Dan Akroyd.
> 
> 
> "Wanna see something really Scary?"


 I'll have to look that up, I didn't know he did a Twilight Zone movie, he lives in my area, seen him around town a few times.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I was watching this anime called Ghost Hunt last year and now some of the soundtrack reminds me of fall and Halloween.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Basically anything by these artists gets me in the mood for Halloween:

Ozzy era Black Sabbath
Rob Zombie
Wednesday 13
Type O Negative
The 69 Eyes

There's more, but these are the ones that immediately came to mind.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Basically anything by these artists gets me in the mood for Halloween:
> 
> Ozzy era Black Sabbath
> Rob Zombie
> ...


Especially the first two Black Sabbath albums, I've been dragging those out every halloween for years.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of the War of the Worlds.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

On Spotify I have been listening to the following bands that all have Halloween type subject matter in their songs...

The Young Werewolves
Zombie Ghost Train
The Koffin Kats
The Chop Tops
The Sharks
The Raging Teens


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Dream Warriors by Dokken


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a gamer so I'm obviously going to vouch for any of the Resident Evil video game scores.  Also any of the Silent Hill tracks for solid ambient music and Metroid Prime music as well (not even in the horror genre but still creepy).


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Anything by The Cramps, The Damned, The Misfits, and The Nekromantiks.


----------

